# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  mapping XML-Objet : que choisir ?

## hgede

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de rflechir  quel outil de mapping choisir parmis : Commons Digester, JDO, Castor JDO, XStream ...

Je m'explique, je dispose de plusieurs fichiers XML de donnes que je dois lire, effectuer des traitements et sauvegarder les donnes dans un annuaire LDAP.

Je recherche donc l'outil le plus adapt pour crer mes objets metiers  partir des  donnes issuent des fichiers XML,  savoir que je n'ecirt pas dans ces fichiers XML.

J'aurais aim donc savoir si quelqu'un avait une exprience concernant ces framework et si vous m'en conseiller un en particulier ?

Merci!

----------


## billynirvana

En terme de perf, XStream est meilleur  Castor  mon gout: Les temps de chargement sont meilleurs pour un fichier XML de grande taille. Je n'ai pas regard du ct mmoire par contre.

XStream t'impose d'crire toi mme les classes JAVA reprsentant tes lments XML, alors que Castor te fournit un script ant de gnration d'objets JAVA.

L'utilisation de l'api pour ces 2 frameworks est assez simple. Tout se fait en quelques lignes en lecture, ou en criture.

----------


## Ricky81

En Java 5, ca devient vachement simple avec JAXB, notamment si tu formalises tes xml avec un XSD, y'a plus qu' gnrer tes objets annots non lies  des classes de l'API et  utiliser le srialiseur/dsrialiseur.

----------


## hgede

Merci pour ces rponses, je vais tudier ces framework.

Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis sur Digester ? Hibernate?

J'ai lu quelques articles sur Castor JDO qui permettrait de faire du mapping Objet / LDAP : Est ce que quelqu'un a dj essay?

----------

